

Suggested reads for a startup... given we have oh so much time to read? - D-Train

I love learning.  I love reading great, interesting pieces.  However, I'm also juggling time so that I can work on my startup and wrapping up b-school.<p>There are some great blogs and other articles out there including posts here to HN, PG's essays, LinkedIn, etc.  I also know there are great lengthier reads (books).<p>What books would be good to read that also don't need me to devote boatloads of precious hours to fully appreciate them (learn from)?  Unless there are none...
======
JoshMilo
Here's some that I have found useful:

Hack Your Education by Dale Stephens - <http://goo.gl/O27Z8>

Lean Startup - <http://goo.gl/YVGuU>

Startup Communities by Brad Feld - <http://goo.gl/CaGTA>

Rework by Jason Fried and DHH - <http://goo.gl/IzGeB>

The Personal MBA by Josh Kaufman - <http://goo.gl/Ucf3u>

~~~
D-Train
Yeah, I've got Lean Startup. Been a good read so far. Are there any particular
blogs, sites you visit, too? I'm almost curious...

Thanks for the recs!

